# Did I show you this giant Mullet?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

love the paris hilton glasses.how did you doctor up that photo?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha,,,I didn't think that would pass........

I took the picture last fall and sent it to a buddy to "Doctor" up in Photo Shop. I wish I could do stuff like that in P/S.
I was playing a joke on the guy holding it. I guess you can tell its a striper.

Here is the original.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

And I thought it was a Rayburn mullet


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

that's better.good looking striper


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's Hybrid Striper BTW. Not full Blooded because of the broken lines on the fish.
Bet you didn't know that. Ha.
I used to catch them below Lake Lavon north of Dallas.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

And all along I thought it was a giant zebrafish out of someone's aquarium. That's a pretty good tweak job there.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> That's Hybrid Striper BTW. Not full Blooded because of the broken lines on the fish.
> Bet you didn't know that. Ha.
> I used to catch them below Lake Lavon north of Dallas.


I don't know,,,,,I am leaning toward striper rather than a hybrid.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_t3200_086.pdf


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice fish, funny looking mullet


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I like it Rick. The image has a look that I see when using Lucis Art plugin in Photoshop. Do you know if that was used here?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

scwine said:


> I don't know,,,,,I am leaning toward striper rather than a hybrid.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_t3200_086.pdf


When there is broken lines on the fish then its a hybrid. Its still considered a striper. A true striper has no broken lines. It's just like the REDFISH history. A true REDFISH has only one spot on the tail but when genetically enhanced more spots show up. So when you see a REDFISH with more than one spot then you can thank GCCA and TPWD and other conservation.
All and all they taste the same to me. I just had to get that off my chest.
Food for thought literally.

http://www.floridaconservation.org/Fishing/Fishes/stripers.html#striper


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I have no idea what he used..........


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> When there is broken lines on the fish then its a hybrid. Its still considered a striper. A true striper has no broken lines. It's just like the REDFISH history. A true REDFISH has only one spot on the tail but when genetically enhanced more spots show up. So when you see a REDFISH with more than one spot then you can thank GCCA and TPWD and other conservation.
> All and all they taste the same to me. I just had to get that off my chest.
> Food for thought literally.
> 
> http://www.floridaconservation.org/Fishing/Fishes/stripers.html#striper


Sandy,

Your reference contridicts itself, so I would not use it. Better find another to make your point. Or change your statement. I ain't no fish expert.

Quote from your ref: "*It is easily recognized by the seven or eight prominent black uninterrupted horizontal stripes along the sides. The stripes are often interrupted or broken and are usually absent on young fish of less than six inches. "*

By the way. I been fishing the bay system for a long long time. And I used to catch Redfish with more than one spot long before they were hatching them in hatcheries.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry SandyBottom,,,but your info is incorrect on the stripers and the red drum.........I have old B/W pictures of my dad and grand father back in the 50's with stripers around 50lbs with broken lines. Its a myth...........
And about the red drum. The spot (or ) spots on a red drums tail is like a finger print,,,,there are all different.
I have seen them with no spots. and some with 30 spots...........That's mother nature.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

flapper said:


> love the paris hilton glasses.how did you doctor up that photo?


 on the man or the fish?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, I'm no college professor I'll admit that, Grayfish, Capt RIck, scwine.
This is just what I've been told in the past. So it is what it is. I'm in no competition here with you guys.


----------

